# Strike.



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

I've had a chat with a couple of BHM members, and I feel we're the victim of sexism here on teh interwebz.

Let's just say that we're lured into giving out the candy for free when other genders make lucre off websites etc.

So here's the ultimatum:

We'll still post photos but they won't be A-grade. Or even B-grade.

UNLESS we are given the same working conditions.

That is, *kinky PMs and Snazzy Pornstar names.*


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

1. I don't think I'm fat enough to qualify as 2+ BHMs yet.

2. I want my name to be vaguely racist/offensive.

3. Time to pull the thongs out of storage... oh who are we kidding, those are in my top shelf.


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I've had a chat with a couple of BHM members, and I feel we're the victim of sexism here on teh interwebz.
> 
> Let's just say that we're lured into giving out the candy for free when other genders make lucre off websites etc.
> 
> ...



Psssh....I hardly even glance at the BHM pics. LOL


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

I've never been in favor of unions and strikes, but this seems to benefit me, so I'll go along with it.

Let's see them kinky PMs start rollin' in!

(Post 808, DTP!!!)


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 17, 2010)

I was not included in this discussion, thus I will not be participating! I am striking your strike, good sir.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I was not included in this discussion, thus I will not be participating! I am striking your strike, good sir.



*crosses Chaz's line*

Deal.


----------



## mischel (Oct 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I've had a chat with a couple of BHM members, and I feel we're the victim of sexism here on teh interwebz.
> Let's just say that we're lured into giving out the candy for free when other genders make lucre off websites etc.
> So here's the ultimatum:
> We'll still post photos but they won't be A-grade. Or even B-grade.
> ...



What's binky? I love kinky PMs... 

Lets collect some snazzy pornstar names:

Mr. Eatsher Kitchenempty

Dr. Isshea Goodcook


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 17, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I was not included in this discussion, thus I will not be participating! I am striking your strike, good sir.



doesn't that make you a scab?


*pickpickpick*


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I was not included in this discussion, thus I will not be participating! I am striking your strike, good sir.



It's a shame, considering that you get more money for doing a double. And you and Ronin are in the same state.

There goes all that money...


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> It's a shame, considering that you get more money for doing a double. And you and Ronin are in the same state.
> 
> There goes all that money...



You would have to kill me and prop my body up with wires and string before I did a photoshoot with Ronin


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> You would have to kill me and prop my body up with wires and string before I did a photoshoot with Ronin



Don't worry. Feeling's mutual.


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll send a suggestive PM to a BHM who sends me sexy tummy pics...


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> I'll send a suggestive PM to a BHM who sends me sexy tummy pics...



*gets a pen and paper* where you want it sent to?


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 17, 2010)

More like workers wrongs.


----------



## djudex (Oct 17, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> I'll send a suggestive PM to a BHM who sends me sexy tummy pics...



How about people who post sexy tummy pics in dedicated picture threads?

<.<
>.>


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 17, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> *gets a pen and paper* where you want it sent to?



Use my local inbox for now. If I like you, I'll give you my email address and you can visit me


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> Use my local inbox for now. If I like you, I'll give you my email address and you can visit me



That's what I'm talking about. Suggestions for a pornstar name for him would be welcome.


----------



## djudex (Oct 17, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> Use my local inbox for now. If I like you, I'll give you my email address and you can visit me



Visit you?! Oh boy, is it the kind of visit that's going to need my MasterCard number to get there?


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 17, 2010)

djudex said:


> Visit you?! Oh boy, is it the kind of visit that's going to need my MasterCard number to get there?



Uhm...not a paysite, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## djudex (Oct 17, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> Uhm...not a paysite, if that's what you're asking.



You can read me like a book!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 17, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> You would have to kill me and prop my body up with wires and string before I did a photoshoot with Ronin




I totally almost pee'd my pants when I read that.


----------



## Mishty (Oct 17, 2010)

some of you fat guys are complete cam whores...

*cough*subscribed*cough*


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 17, 2010)

My belly is not to be bought and sold.

My pics are too x-rated for this site.


----------



## Mishty (Oct 17, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> My belly is not to be bought and sold.
> 
> My pics are too x-rated for this site.



tease. thats what PMs are for.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 17, 2010)

I disagree. Just be quiet and take off your clothes. We had a good thing going, why'd you have to ruin it?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I disagree. Just be quiet and take off your clothes. We had a good thing going, why'd you have to ruin it?



We want recognition! And money! And Cool names!

Ok, we'll settle for cool names.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> We want recognition! And money! And Cool names!
> 
> Ok, we'll settle for cool names.



I'd post a random Porn Star name generator link, but they tend to fuck up everything.

I would definitely go where I'd know Lord Sexington was making an appearance.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'd post a random Porn Star name generator link, but they tend to fuck up everything.
> 
> I would definitely go where I'd know Lord Sexington was making an appearance.



Hahaha! Are you saying you would actually visit a site with pictures of Lord Sexington?


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

Mine needs to be more paysite model-like. 

Thinking, thinking... NotSoPequeñoPaco? 

Eh, I'll come back to it later.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 17, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> I'll send a suggestive PM to a BHM who sends me sexy tummy pics...



What about pic for pic? 

I don't even know why I'm asking, I don't send anybody anything. I'm such a prude.



Paquito said:


> Mine needs to be more paysite model-like.
> 
> Thinking, thinking... NotSoPequeñoPaco?
> 
> Eh, I'll come back to it later.



you said somewhat racist. What if your name is Wett Paq, you know, like wet back.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you said somewhat racist. What if your name is Wett Paq, you know, like wet back.



Yes. 
Yes. Yes. YES.

*not the first time you guys have heard me screaming yes profusely*


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 17, 2010)

If we were talking screennames, WillSpunk would either be representative of either a cheerleader or pornstar.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 17, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> If we were talking screennames, WillSpunk would either be representative of either a cheerleader or pornstar.



Or both. Just sayin'.


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 17, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Or both. Just sayin'.



chick-a chick-aaahhhh


----------



## topher38 (Oct 17, 2010)

Porn names, like taking your first pet's name and street you grew up on.. well I got Sport Beaver lodge....wow.....


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

topher38 said:


> Porn names, like taking your first pet's name and street you grew up on.. well I got Sport Beaver lodge....wow.....



Moses Rue?


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

Fluffy Pebblestone?


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Elmo Larch.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 17, 2010)

Mouse Greenlane. I think it's promising. GET ME MY LEOTARD


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 17, 2010)

Charles (Charlie) Warrington? Sounds like a WASP name. Which, to be fair, my family kind of was.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Charles (Charlie) Warrington? Sounds like a WASP name. Which, to be fair, my family kind of was.



It totally sounds like a rich guy who hires swarthy Latin men to clean his Olympic-sized pools.

*gets down to Speedo*


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> It totally sounds like a rich guy who hires swarthy Latin men to clean his Olympic-sized pools.
> 
> *gets down to Speedo*



Not until the next porn shoot. I would swim in my speedos anyway.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Duff Concord*


----------



## Esther (Oct 17, 2010)

Ew, I got my first hamster when I was five and I lived on a really stupidly-named street. My porn name is horrible, I can't even say it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 17, 2010)

Esther said:


> Ew, I got my first hamster when I was five and I lived on a really stupidly-named street. My porn name is horrible, I can't even say it.



now you have to say it, or at least hit me up outside of the here. You know how we do baby boo


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 18, 2010)

Pornstar names for...

Hozay: Juicybear
Willspark: Sugarbelly
Paquito: Cookie Stealing Bastard. 

LOL okay, those sound like Dims screen names, don't they? Well, I tried. Kinda.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 18, 2010)

Paco: Jalapeno Popper


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 18, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Paco: Jalapeno Popper



...Cookiechub?


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 18, 2010)

Billion Boulder?


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 18, 2010)

If it's first pet + first street.... then I'd be Mac Central... which is a totally applicable porn star name.


----------



## Goreki (Oct 18, 2010)

Chelsea Welfare. I'm all class, I am.


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 18, 2010)

Goreki said:


> Chelsea Welfare. I'm all class, I am.



That's the kind of name that moves units.

Going by favorite pet/street - Fluffy Wine.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 18, 2010)

Why couldn't I have had a snake named Long & lived on Johnson street?


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 18, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Why couldn't I have had a snake named Long & lived on Johnson street?



It's the internet...for all we know, you did have a snake named Long and lived on Johnson Street.

I would be Daphne West. Maybe I'll just change my name. I kinda like it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 18, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> It's the internet...for all we know, you did have a snake named Long and lived on Johnson Street.
> 
> I would be Daphne West. Maybe I'll just change my name. I kinda like it.



I think there is already a lady playing with peni for a living named Daphne west. That sounds really familiar, maybe it was you. 

Mine would be, Bandit Hayden or Bandit Southern.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 18, 2010)

Using the pet/street name formula, mine is Tootsie Fulton. Not very porny.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 18, 2010)

... blossom airview. 

just terrible...


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 18, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> It's the internet...for all we know, you did have a snake named Long and lived on Johnson Street.
> 
> I would be Daphne West. Maybe I'll just change my name. I kinda like it.



I mean yeah, I would be Long Johnson


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 18, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> ... blossom airview.
> 
> just terrible...



it's perfect for the porno we're shooting in the "What I Miss Most" thread.


----------



## BigIzzy (Oct 18, 2010)

ummm, pet/street for a porno name? I don't think "TootToot Butler" would all that useful, now if you go first street address, then I'd be "TootToot Heisterman" Wait, oh ya, its perfect, I'll just do the kinky farting porn.  

But I don't quite get the original intention of the thread really, if a BHM wanted to start a paysite I'm sure if he put the word out in the right area's online or in the real world, it would work.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 18, 2010)

Angel Dorchester.

Soo just out of curiosity, how much more do adult entertainers make than social workers?


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 18, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Angel Dorchester.
> 
> Soo just out of curiosity, how much more do adult entertainers make than social workers?



I guess that depends on how good your agent is.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 18, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> ummm, pet/street for a porno name? I don't think "TootToot Butler" would all that useful, now if you go first street address, then I'd be "TootToot Heisterman" Wait, oh ya, its perfect, I'll just do the kinky farting porn.
> 
> But I don't quite get the original intention of the thread really, if a BHM wanted to start a paysite I'm sure if he put the word out in the right area's online or in the real world, it would work.


Actually male paysites have been attempted but failed miserably. Why would a woman have to pay to see nakey men when so many are more than happy to drop their pants for free?


----------



## BigIzzy (Oct 18, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Actually male paysites have been attempted but failed miserably. Why would a woman have to pay to see nakey men when so many are more than happy to drop their pants for free?



very true, now I understand fully, thank you very much, all clear over here


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 18, 2010)

My porn name is Big Chaz.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> My porn name is Big Chaz.



That's original of you


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 18, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> That's original of you



My forum name came from my porn name!


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> My forum name came from my porn name!



You had a pet called Big and you live on a street called Chaz?


----------



## Zowie (Oct 18, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> My forum name came from my porn name!



PIx OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 18, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> PIx OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 18, 2010)

BigChaz said:


>



That looks like something out of Dune for christ sake!


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 18, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Angel Dorchester.
> 
> Soo just out of curiosity, how much more do adult entertainers make than social workers?



Well, porn stars can make anywhere from $500 to $1000 a scene. Top female stars can bank a measly $100,000 to $250,000 at the end of the year. (They obviously make more per scene)


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 18, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Well, porn stars can make anywhere from $500 to $1000 a scene. Top female stars can bank a measly $100,000 to $250,000 at the end of the year. (They obviously make more per scene)



That's 250k JUST on the scenes they film. That's not even including endorsement deals and personal appearances.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 18, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> That's 250k JUST on the scenes they film. That's not even including endorsement deals and personal appearances.



...So anyone ever wanted to be a porn-star's agent? Because this looks like a lucrative career.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd rather just be a porn star.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 18, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...So anyone ever wanted to be a porn-star's agent? Because this looks like a lucrative career.



I'd take 10% of that.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sure I help them there movie sex people a lot. I'm addicted to the tenderizing of their fleshy middles


----------



## Zowie (Oct 18, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I'd take 10% of that.



You're on. And since I can't just be another bimbo, I need to dye my skin purple and get a couple of bionic members.

TO THE BATCAVE


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 18, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Using the pet/street name formula, mine is Tootsie Fulton. Not very porny.



I love that game...I would be Fair Cocoa (street/pet)..lol


and....


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 18, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> You're on. And since I can't just be another bimbo, I need to dye my skin purple and get a couple of bionic members.
> 
> TO THE BATCAVE



Hmmmm, multiple bionic members...I smell a new niche. RULE 51!!


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 18, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...So anyone ever wanted to be a porn-star's agent? Because this looks like a lucrative career.



I did do well in Principles of Agency.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 18, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> I love that game...I would be Fair Cocoa (street/pet)..lol
> 
> 
> and....


Actually, Coco Fair WOULD be a pretty cool name, CL.....


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 19, 2010)

!!!TEAM JACOB, YEEEEEAH!!! 

Huh? Wait! What do you mean she ends up with Edward? Awww F**K!!! 

View attachment YEA.jpg


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I've had a chat with a couple of BHM members, and I feel we're the victim of sexism here on teh interwebz.
> 
> Let's just say that we're lured into giving out the candy for free when other genders make lucre off websites etc.
> 
> ...





Guess I'm also a scab, heh  sorry guys


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 19, 2010)

*shakes fist*

KHRIIIIIS! KHRRIIIIIIIS! KHRIIIIIIIIIISSSSSS!


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 19, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Guess I'm also a scab, heh  sorry guys



Chris, I have your back, man. I've been thinking about this pretty hard, and I am pretty sure I came up with something for you and me. It's called, "Fruits of Our Labor". 

We shall start a paysite where we eat ridiculous amounts of pie and post the results for our lady friends. You in? Out?


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm all about pie!


----------



## Paquito (Oct 19, 2010)

Now I'm conflicted. One one hand, I totally don't want to have to get a real job, so I need this income.




And yet...

My feelings would best be expressed in a monologue from the made-for-TV movie _Portrait Of A Teenage Centerfold_, starring Miss Lori Singer from Footloose.

It excites me, Daddy. 
Don't you see? 
I like it when men look at me. 
You try to keep me trapped here in this small town like a little animal.
But I am bustin' out, Daddy.
I'm gonna see the world and the world is gonna see me!
They're gonna see all of me, Daddy!
All of me!


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 20, 2010)

Paquito said:


> My feelings would best be expressed in a monologue from the made-for-TV movie _Portrait Of A Teenage Centerfold_, starring Miss Lori Singer from Footloose.
> 
> It excites me, Daddy.
> Don't you see?
> ...


::tear:: I'm so proud. You can act. 

Brava, Brava, Brava! ::claps:: ::claps:: :bow:

Maybe you should be a trannie hooker who's a porn star in the daytime? 

And, for what it's worth, my porn star name is Kiki Sabra....which is kinda, well, boring. /pout


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 20, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Now I'm conflicted. One one hand, I totally don't want to have to get a real job, so I need this income.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bravo . . .


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 20, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> ::tear:: I'm so proud. You can act.
> 
> Brava, Brava, Brava! ::claps:: ::claps:: :bow:
> 
> ...



Kiki and Elmo...kind of has a ring to it


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 20, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Kiki and Elmo...kind of has a ring to it



Tee hee.  It does, really.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 20, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Now I'm conflicted. One one hand, I totally don't want to have to get a real job, so I need this income.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This tugged at my heart strings. I could feel the power in the anger your character was unleashing in her want to be seen by the world like many female celebs' ham wallets... I loved it +tosses you a rose+


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 20, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Now I'm conflicted. One one hand, I totally don't want to have to get a real job, so I need this income.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know its getting near to Halloween and all but this went to far.


----------

